# Mill prepping frenzy



## sprucegum (Feb 18, 2021)

Decided to get a pepper mill blank ready to drill then said why not do a few? This is the result. I think the 3 BEM blanks are cool. Maybe I will drill them all the same day, sure is more efficient.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Feb 18, 2021)

The 2 Cherry Burl look  good also !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 18, 2021)

Keep going Dave


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm supposed to be working on a entertainment center for the house but sometimes I loose my focus

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 18, 2021)

sprucegum said:


> I'm supposed to be working on a entertainment center for the house but sometimes I loose my focus


That's the way I get a lotta stuff accomplished. Nothing completed but lots started

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 18, 2021)

Like little soldiers waiting for orders ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 18, 2021)

Good plan. Go for it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 18, 2021)

You would think those "soldiers" were milling around waiting for orders! Chuck

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 18, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> You would think those "soldiers" were *milling *around waiting for orders! Chuck


I see what you did there!!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 19, 2021)

10 minutes in the sin bin for that one.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

